# Autumn Singles Meet Up October



## Fraggles

Hi

Looks like Saturday 1st October at our "clubhouse" is the winner so will be great to see you all although may be waddling by then along with a few others.

If you are nervous about coming by yourself the first time every one is friendly so just post a message on here about which station you come into and am sure there will be someone who can meet up with you there or at LB.

If you arrive late just ask the waiters to direct you to the table in the name of Swan.

So for the new faces who can't find their way there with a blindfold on yet, here are the details.

*Table booked for Midday in the name of Swan
Nearest tube London Bridge and head for the Tooley Street exit

it's Strada 2 More London Place, Tooley Street, London SE1 2JP and directions are below

Nearest station is London Bridge
It's easiest to head for the Tooley Street exit which is where the London Dungeon is based.
Roughish directions are come out of Tooley Street exit, turn right out of the station passed London Dungeons, cross over the road at first set of traffic lights, you walk passed a Pret a Manager, carry on walking, you then have the options of turning left into Hay Galleria where there is a Next, Starbucks and a few other shops, walk straight through and you will find yourself at the Thames, turn right towards Tower Bridge and carry on walking for a couple of mins passed HMS Belfast and you will come across a glass building on your right that is Strada. If you end up at the glass dome building you have gone to far so just double back. There are also lots of sort of water fountains that come out of the pavement, you'll see what I mean when you are there. 

Alternatively, Roughish directions are come out of Tooley Street exit, turn right out of the station passed London Dungeons, cross over the road at first set of traffic lights, you walk past a Pret a Manager, carry on walking for a few mins and you'll pass a food shop type of place on left, carry on walking and after a few mins, you will come across a Marks and Spencers and a few other shops, More Place is after M and S and I think there is an accountancy firm, think it is Ernst and Young on the corner, turn left down there. Think you'll come restaurants on the left called the gaucho and another called dim sum and the opposite side is a cafe called Pod and another Pret a Manger from memory, a couple of mins later you will come across Strada. There are cashpoints en route from the station just past M and S and the accountancy firm.*

*xxx*

*Confirmed*
*Silverbird*
*Morrigan
**Tommi*
*Bambiboo*
*Sophieblue*
*Suity + LO's*
*Sarana*
*Smilingandwishing + high chair*
*Bingbong + 2 high chairs*
*SweetSA*
*Marra*
*Lou-Ann**
Lulumead
**Loubs*
*Minnie35*
*Bethany915 + LO
**Rose39*
*DawnCWUK*
*Pretty brown eyes*


----------



## caramac

I've voted for near Waterloo, but wouldn't rule out London Bridge!


----------



## Fraggles

Caramac Will be lovely to meet your LM. Oh and to catch up with you again too of course.

x


----------



## cocochanel1

Thanks Fraggles. I've voted for near London Bridge by mistake! Duh. Ticked the wrong box and hit the button too quickly! xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I've rather unhelpfully ticked all options - any date is fine at the moment, and either venue suits me although Waterloo would be slightly easier as that's where my train comes into, but I didn't find the extra leg to London Bridge too much of a challenge either   

Thanks for organising Fraggles   

Suitcase
x


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

Saturdays are better for me than Sundays although I am conscious that they may be busier for the mums with prams.  Waterloo is closer for me on a weekend.  

Thanks again for organising!

Dawn


----------



## Bambiboo

You are a star for organising again Fraggles.

Ive not ticked any dates as not sure when Im free.  My friend's hen weekend will be one of those weekends.  Know I can't do 1st Oct.  

I'll just see what date is picked and hope I can make it.  No personal preference on venue x x


----------



## LoubyLou42

Hi All

Likewise I've been unhelpful and ticked all as it's a way off yet and am not sure what I'll be doing or where I'll be (house move permitting).  Am due on 9th October so no real reason why I couldn't make any of the dates and because I come in to Waterloo that would be easier but London Bridge from Waterloo is very easy so again, not fussy (and probably not very helpful - sorry).

Hope all's well in the meantime.

Loubylou

xx


----------



## Bethany915

Hi all

I'm voting for the Saturday dates (just because there are more trains on Saturdays) - but I could do a Sunday too.  And I'm voting for London Bridge (as I know where it is now  ) but I could also do Waterloo.

Also, (I did bump the other thread but I'm sure someone on here will know the answer) - is there still a trip planned to Center Parcs sometime in September or did that idea bite the dust?

B xx


----------



## Fraggles

B

It bit the dust. Will organise another one which goes ahead but finances a bit stretched at the moment and I didn't have a bfp at the time but someone else may want to take it over.xx


----------



## Flower19

Great idea as I really enjoyed the last one. Either location is good for me although Waterloo is closer 
xx


----------



## sweet1

I don't mind as I don't yet have my work roster for October, I am thinking with engineering works etc on Sundays Saturdays might be easier for everyone but then again the last Sunday meet worked really well and maybe less busy for those with LO's  
Sorry, wishy washy post I know


----------



## BroodyChick

Keep me posted, Ladies!


Anyone else on here doing this journey with a known donor? x


----------



## SophieBlue

Hi All

I hope it's not too late to respond..............I prefer location close to Waterloo and Saturday might be better as the train service is more frequent, I'm flexible about the dates.
Sophiex


----------



## lulumead

Hello, I'm not voting as I'm not sure if I'll make it along with a very new baby on the scene but I'd like to think if all is going ok I will!


Either place is fine by me.x


----------



## BroodyChick

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/humor/ihumor.html

I especially like the one with the camel... 

/links


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Saturday 1st October it is usual place usual time. x


----------



## some1

Afraid we won't be able to come as London just too far for us to travel to    - hopefully one day we will make it to a main meet again as there are so many people now that we haven't met, amazing how many of us there are now!

Some1

xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi all 


Updated details on the front page.


Caramac so hope you can make it and then there isn't a wedding on that day. I would love to meet your little one.


xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

lovely, it's in my diary   

anyone coming into Waterloo - am happy to meet up and head to restaurant together...I even know the buggy route now too!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Fraggles

Volunteer please can you help me - I have changed subject to Autumn Singles Meet Up October but it seems to show as Autumn singles meet up September in the single women's thread - can you fix this please?


Thanks


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

BroodyChick said:


> Keep me posted, Ladies!
> 
> Anyone else on here doing this journey with a known donor? x


 I have a kd and have had for the last 6 yrs pm me if I can help with anything. Good luck


----------



## Tommi

It's in my diary! Really looking forward to meeting up with you all!


----------



## Bambiboo

I might have to confirm nearer the time.  Its my birthday that weekend and not sure what Im doing yet. x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

what, you mean you might not want to spend your birthday with us Bambiboo?


----------



## Bambiboo

Obviously what I meant was that I have to find a way to re-arrange all my other birthday plans!!    I spent last birthday with all the swans as it fell on the same weekend!

Wonder if Morri would make me an extra special birthday badge!!

xx


----------



## Fraggles

Of course she would. And if you are really lucky we can arrange a birthday cake with candles to come out as a surprise ;-) and all sing you happy birthday too. Where else and who else would you want to spend your last birthday before LO arrives but with us - no contest if you ask me.


----------



## caramac

Hey Fraggles it's in my diary as currently wedding-free that weekend! However, you will get to meet my little guy before then as aren't you coming to Suity's picnic later this month? If so we'll see you there!


----------



## SophieBlue

Hi All

I will be coming as well  

Suitcase
My train arrives to Waterloo, would be great to travel togethere from Waterloo.

Enjoy good weather everyone
Sophie


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

Surrey/Hampshire ladies can we coordinate on trains again!  It was great to meet everyone before hand at waterloo and even the train up! 

Cheers

Dawn


----------



## suitcase of dreams

am sure those of us coming from Surrey/Hants can all meet either on train or at Waterloo - we can co-ordinate nearer the time   

Suitcase
x


----------



## bluprimrose

hi fraggles


well i certainly hope to be joining you in october - not sure how ambitious that is though!!  will doubly confirm nearer the time.


bpxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi BP


No pressure but fully expect to see you in October    if super Suity can do it with twins then I full expect to your LO then. LOL.


Good luck with everything.


xxx


----------



## bluprimrose

no pressure then fraggles   !


am truly hoping that both myself and blubaby will be there   .


bpxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

bp - think it's actually easier the smaller they are as they mostly sleep/eat and not much else..once they get bigger they want entertaining and don't want to sit in the pushchair for hours whilst mummy chats to her friends!
so make the most if it when they are small and portable
hope to see you in oct, good luck for the impending arrival    

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Have a lovely time - Am going to be a bit busy then - work is extremely busy - especially at weekends for some reason ... So won't be able to make it.


Have a fab time though.


Mini x


----------



## bingbong

I doubt that we'll make it, I think that Topsy and Tim will be far from impressed at sitting there for a couple of hours but we shall see how they are nearer the time if that's ok. 

bingbong x


----------



## Sarana37

Just to say I hope to be there on Oct 1st!


Sarana


----------



## silverbird

Hi all, I'm new to the board but thinking of coming along.  What time would it be?


----------



## suitcase of dreams

think we usually meet at 12:00 Silverbird...and are there until late afternoon....where are you coming from?


----------



## silverbird

Cardiff so I'd probaly get the coach into Victoria


----------



## silverbird

Have booked some coach tickets so I hope to be there!


----------



## Fraggles

Silverbird it will be lovely to meet you. xxx


----------



## caramac

I don't think I'll be able to do this meet up I'm afraid. I've just been checking train prices (as heard they might be going up by 8% on the news this morning!) but looking at the timings I'd have to get the 1.50pm train home as the next one gets me home too late for J's bedtime. So it just doesn't seem to make sense to come all that way (2.5 hours train each way) for less than 2 hours with everyone!


----------



## morrigan

Caramac- you are of course welcome to do an overnight stop over with me if you wanted but we all understand if you can't make it!


----------



## Bambiboo

Assuming I can still walk then - I'll be there!!! x x


----------



## Fraggles

Laugh out loud. It is lovely seeing all these blooming bumps. Errhhh are you blooming now? Everyone keeps telling me how healthy and pretty I look apart from that beer belly comment. LOL. Either pregnancy suits me or I must have been a right miserable grump pre bump days. 

xx


----------



## caramac

morrigan said:


> Caramac- you are of course welcome to do an overnight stop over with me if you wanted but we all understand if you can't make it!


Thanks Morrigan that's very kind of you. BB has also previously offered to put us up if we want to stay overnight, but I'm not sure whether I'm up for trying an overnight stay somewhere just yet! I can't imagine how much stuff I would have to bring with me and trying to manage all of that on the train would be a nightmare. Think I might just have to give the London meet ups a miss for now and will just come along to the meets I can drive to as much easier to control travelling times that way.


----------



## bingbong

caramac why can you not drive to morrigan's? Or mine as you're very welcome but I suspect that you'd have more space at hers. Also you wouldn't need everything as morrigan will be nice and organised and will surely have some of the things you'd need. It would be good practice!

Bingbong x


----------



## Minnie35

Hello ladies, count me in, looking forward to seeing you all x


----------



## loubs

hello everyone - hoping to come along in October.  Looking forward to meeting all the ladies, bumps and babies

take care
Lxx


----------



## Bambiboo

Bingbong would your parents babysit for you and give you the afternoon off to come so you wouldn't need to worry about T and T getting bored? though I'd miss out on the cuddles!! Be a shame not to see you x x


----------



## GIAToo

Hi,

I would like to come, but it's a little close to my due date (12 Oct).  Can I be a tentative?  
Thanks
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Just checking those still likely to come can you confirm(ish) please?

Looking forward to catching up.

xx


----------



## silverbird

I've got bus tickets booked som will come baring major problems


----------



## Fraggles

Major problems fine - forgot to say remind me about any LO's and also whether you need any high chairs.
x


----------



## Tommi

I'm planning to be there too!


----------



## Bambiboo

Confirm me Fraggles, thanks x


----------



## SophieBlue

Hi
I'm going to come   

Sophie x


----------



## Fraggles

Fabulous. Bambiboo I am getting excited for you.

Will keep updated list on front.

x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

we'll be there fraggles...don't think mine will be big enough for highchairs but we'll need space for the double buggy near the table please...and a downstairs table unless they can guarantee that the lift is working!

thanks   
Suitcase
x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Suity will be lovely to see you.

Perhaps now is the time to ask those with LO's or LO's impending to getting your thinking hats on for alternate places to go when there are there a group of older LO's to keep amused.

Looking forward to seeing you soon.

xxx


----------



## Sarana37

Just to say I hope to be there,


Sarana


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hi Ladies,

I'd love to meet up with you all and meet the new bumps and babies if that is okay with everyone - very sorry for being on the quiet side since J was born!

And if possible, I'd like a highchair for J. 

Smiling xxx


----------



## acrazywench

It's a bit far to come for the babies for a lunch, but i'll see if we can combine it with anything. It would be lovely to see everyone and meet the new little ones who will be there. Could we be a maybe? We won't need highchairs.
x


----------



## sweet1

think I will be able to make this now  look forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## bingbong

We will be coming and will need two highchairs and enough space for the pushchair. Will be lovely to see everyone but a bit worried about my two wanting to move around!

bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

bb - mine can't move by themselves as such but I suspect they will also want out of the pushchair...am hoping for good weather so I can walk up and down by the river if need be (whilst munching on pizza from my doggy bag   )

is v challenging to think of child friendly venues in winter - parks/outdoor venues always best...

Suitcase
x


----------



## Fraggles

A question - does anyone know what security is like at centerparcs ie is it possible to squeeze in more than the allotted number of people into one of their lodges or do they have cleaners who go in daily or some other such thing that would mean staff would figure out more people were there than were meant to be?


----------



## Betty-Boo

Fraggles - not a chance honey as you have to pass names at the main gate... 
Are you going to visit someone who's already there?? 



M xx


----------



## Marra

hi fraggles, and everyone
I'd like to come on the 1st too please! Looking forward to seeing everyone.
marra


----------



## Lou-Ann

I'm planning on coming too. Looking forward to seeing everyone again   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## starbuck

I planning on coming too please.  I'd like a highchair for starbaby too.  

Thanks
Starbuck
X


----------



## Fraggles

Oh no what an idiot I am I can't make the 1st as I am on a course that day I cannot believe it!!! Have booked the table under Swan and if any of you are hangers on later on and fancy a movie or something let me know. In my head mentally I kept telling myself it was the 2nd!


----------



## Bambiboo

BB glad you have decided to come!!!  There will be plenty of pairs of hands to entertain Topsy and Tim x x x

We maybe need to hire a church hall or something in the winter times and have an indoor picnic x


----------



## Sarana37

Fraggles said:


> Oh no what an idiot I am I can't make the 1st as I am on a course that day I cannot believe it!!! Have booked the table under Swan and if any of you are hangers on later on and fancy a movie or something let me know. In my head mentally I kept telling myself it was the 2nd!


Aw, sorry to hear that Fraggles!!  I guess you can't change the course day either...anyway, I'm happy to meet up later that day as well if you want. I can't remember where you're based/travelling from. I'm in north London, so it's not such a huge deal for me. When dp you think you might get there form your course?

Sarana


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hello all,

I have the following to give away - will bring to the lunch if they are of use to anyone, but won't if not as will have plenty to carry as it is with babies, bottles, milk, purees etc etc!

2 x Autumn/winter jackets boys 3-6 month blue/green M&S (worn twice, look brand new but too small for my two)
2 x hat & gloves sets Next pale blue/grey 3-6 mths (also look new but again too small)
1 x hat & gloves set Next brown/cream 0-3 mths
1 x pale grey woollen hat 0-3 mths Jo Jo Maman Bebe
boys shorts 6-9 months - 1xnavy/1xbeige - Cherokee (is that Tesco?)
boys linen trousers 3-6 mths 1x white/1x beige - Vertbaudet
1 x Next zipped hoodie grey/red/navy 3-6mths
4 x Vertbaudet short sleeved polo shirts 3-6mths - 2 white, 1 beige/grey stripe, 1 pink/navy stripe
1 x Primark short sleeved polo shirt 9-12 mths (Primark tend to come up small though) - red/white stripe
a few short sleeved/sleeveless romper suits/vests in boys colours age 6-9 months

all in good condition, these were given to me but are the wrong size/season for my two 
if you think you can use them, either for yourself or for someone else, please let me know and will bring with   
Looking forward to seeing you next weekend
Suitcase
x


----------



## sweet1

can I have either the woolly hat or hat/gloves please? (0-3 months) Thanks


----------



## lulumead

Hello all, I am hoping to pop along but as it might be one of my first trips out solo I think I might just come for a bit so probably won't be for lunch...might get there a bit late!!

Xx


----------



## SophieBlue

Hi

Does anyone like to meet at Waterloo and travel to gether?
What's the name of the place where we're meeting up as I can't find it, got the address.

Thanks
Sophiexx


----------



## Fraggles

Sophieblue look on the front page and all details there x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Just checking whether there are any additions or changes to those who are going next Saturday apart me obviously who managed to double book doh!

x


----------



## Minnie35

Sophie I can meet you at Waterloo if you like - I was plannning to go to Waterloo and walk to London Bridge.  I'll look into what time my train'll get there.


Minnie x


----------



## Sarana37

Looks like we mostly have bumps or babes, but if anyone is still at the treatment stage, I have some things which may be of use... 


I will hopefully remember to take them with me on Sat. If interested, ask me on Sat (as I might forget! As I did at the picnic in summer!) I may be late getting there (1pm/1.30pm~ish) so keep me a seat too!


all the best


Sarana


----------



## silverbird

I'm still at treatment stage, what kind of stuff Sarana?


----------



## morrigan

I can make it Fraggles did I ever put my name down?


----------



## suitcase of dreams

sophie/minnie - there will be a bunch of us coming from guildford into Waterloo, will check train times and let you know if you want to meet up
last time we got a train from waterloo east to london bridge and walked from there - if weather is fine I might walk from waterloo so babies will sleep in pushchair, but will have to see if the timings work...
Suitcase
x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Suity

Would I be able to have the shorts if no one else has already asked. I am thinking positive that I will be either a) having hot weather in this country next year or b) get a bargain break somewhere hot.

Thanks so much.

xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

fraggles - sure, will leave with Becs along with the moses basket

the rest of the clothes are all now spoken for folks   

Suitcase
x


----------



## SophieBlue

Suitcase

Great please let me know as I will also be coming on Portsmouth/ Guildford train.
I am really looking forward to meet everyone.

Sophie x


----------



## bingbong

Hi all,

Really looking forward to seeing everyone on Saturday (Fraggles it seems that the list on the front page is missing lots of people coming, are they expecting the right number??) but I'm afraid that I'm going to have to be a bit difficult. I know that we normally just split the bill between everyone but I'm having to really count my pennies at the moment so will be ordering what's cheap and not having drinks so if it's ok with people I'd really like to just pay for what I eat rather than a share of the total. I hope that's ok cos if not we won't be able to come   .

Thanks
bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

bing bong - I think that's fair enough, we all need to count our pennies so prob best if we all pay our own amounts   
suggest we warn them when we arrive that people will be paying separately and then do it that way? or if they are not happy with that, then we can pay together but it will just take a little longer to get the money sorted out!
suggest people bring cash/change to make it easier to pay what is owed

looking into trains Sophieblue - am pretty sure the train we get from G'ford will be the Portsmouth service so you can come and find us on the train if you want (I'm quite difficult to miss thanks to large pushchair!)

Suitcase
x


----------



## Fraggles

BB

Not aware I am missing anyone - was there anyone in particular?

x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Just checking numbers again in case I have missed anyone - can you check that I have your name on the front page please and let me know if you are no longer coming.

Loubylou42/Flower19 - are you both coming?

x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

right, think I will get the 10.17 from Guildford which arrives at 10.51 - so plenty of time to get to the restaurant by 12:00 and I can feed the babies on the train as they like their milk between 10.30-11am   

also calls at Woking at 10.25 if you want to get the same train Dawn

Sophie - the train is the Portsmouth Harbour service, not sure what time it leaves there but if you look for one passing through G'ford/Woking at those times then we'll all arrive together   

assume Starbuck and Bambiboo we'll meet on the platform at Guildford?
Suitcase
x


----------



## Bambiboo

BB - good idea about the bill. No reason why you should pay more than needed! Won't be a problem and don't even think about not coming!!! 

Suity - may be on that train or the next one so either see you on platform or on the restaurant.

See you all Saturday - weather meant to be nice!

X


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

HI all,

Fraggles I will be there can you add me to the first page.  

Suity - sounds I will be there on the 10:25. 

Cheers,

Dawn


----------



## LoubyLou42

Hi Fraggles

Sadly not - I'm due in 7 days and am the size of a house which I know shouldn't be a problem but this heat is really getting to me and my ankles have swollen up (very unattractive).  Have a fab lunch - I'll be thinking of you all and will keep you informed of any progress at this end.  It'll be a bit like birthing the Isle of Wight Ferry!  

Haven't been online for AGES - just don't seem to find the time.  Have moved house 3 weeks ago and finishing up orders for clients and have been EXTREMELY hormonal with a viper tongue so probably just as well for all concerned.  

How are things with you?  Remind me of your due date?

How's everyone else?  Any news, gossip I should know about?

Love to all and hope to catch up once Baby LoubyLou has arrived

xxxx


----------



## Bethany915

Hi Fraggles

Is there room for a couple more on Saturday? (me + a potentially restless LO - he won't need a highchair, though).  We'll do our best not to be quite so late this time  .

LoubyLou - hope your last week of pregnancy goes well and good luck for the hard bit  .

B xx


----------



## starbuck

Fraggles I'm really sorry but I cant come anymore.  last minute decision to go with my parents to see my grandparents.  Suity really sorry i cant help you on the train either with feeding the boys.  Hopefully Dawn can help out.  

Hope you all have a good time.
Starbuck
X


----------



## SophieBlue

Suitcase

Thanks for letting me know the times, I will be catching train in Haslemere but not sure at what time.

I was going to meet Minne at about 11:40 at Waterloo which means that I need to catch later train than you.

Minnie- any chance you can get to Waterloo earlier so we can travel all together to the meeting/ lunch place?

Take care
Sophie xx


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

Happy to help with feeding!

Dawn


----------



## suitcase of dreams

will be sorry not to see you Starbuck, but have fun at the grandparents...we must get together soon!

dawn - thanks    will prob be fine as usually baby L is patient enough to wait until baby A has guzzled his milk! so I can feed one at a time, but an extra pair of hands always good!

I am thinking of walking from Waterloo along the river to the restaurant - prob a good 30-40 mins walk - not sure if too much for you Dawn? I wouldn't have been able to do it when I was that pregnant but then twins are a bit different...
hoping babies will sleep whilst I walk so they will be more cheerful when we are in the restaurant!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Little D

Hi Ladies, I don’t suppose there’s room for one more this Saturday?  If it’s too short notice, not to worry, I’ll try and come along to a future meet up. We’re all doing such a unique thing it’d be great to meet others who totally understand the position we’re in.  

Little D x


----------



## Getawiggleon

Hi Fraggles and everyone else.

I'm new to fertility friends.  I'm 39 and single and very keen to start a family, but the more I think about it the more scared I get.  
Would I be able to come to your meetup this Saturday as I would love to get some advice about how other mums have gone about it?

Thanks.

B


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hello LittleD and Getawiggleon (fab name btw!) - I guess fraggles will need to confirm with restaurant but shouldn't be a problem, they are usually very flexible and one or two have dropped out anyway so numbers prob still quite consistent...
look forward to meeting you both   
Suitcase
x


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

@Suity - should be ok for a walk one way with you and the boys. I love the river.  I'm a bit slow and hope that's ok?  I've got killer edema in my right leg though so will probably take the tube/train back.

Dawn


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dawn - sounds good, we don't need to walk fast, it's purely the walking motion which sends them off to sleep - doesn't matter if slow or fast!
I'll prob train back too but thought a walk along the river might be nice as the weather is going to be good   
Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong

Starbuck sorry that you won't be there   , was looking forward to seeing you and starbaby. Hope that you have a good time.


See everyone on Saturday, so pleased that the weather will be good, there's a grass area not far away that Topsy and Tim can crawl about on and let off some energy.

bingbong x


----------



## Tommi

I'm really sorry but I will have to drop out  
Work is crazy at the moment and if I don't meet this deadline I won't have any clear space around my next treatment. I'm so disappointed not to meet you all. I hope I can at the next meet. 
Have a great time, all.  
T xx


----------



## Fraggles

And Bingbong those lovely sprinklers might be working too - ooh who has old enough kids who can get wet in which case it might be an idea to have that spare set of clothes at the ready. LOL.x


----------



## bluprimrose

hello all


me & blubaby are hoping to be there on saturday.  is there a lift at london bridge tube?


lol


bpxx


----------



## Rose39

Hello ladies - Fraggles, would it be ok for me to join you tomorrow? I'm unexpectedly available (thought it was kitchen DIY weekend this weekend but my dad now visiting another weekend instead). I think that a couple of ladies have dropped out yesterday so hopefully you can fit me in?

Rose xx


----------



## Fraggles

Rose I won't be there but definitely room for you. Enjoy

Just so you know I asked for our usual table and originally booked about 2 months ago but when I phoned to confirm they couldn't find the booking, so I reconfirmed that I want our usual table along with high chairs, he said about upstairs but I quickly knocked that one back.

xxx


----------



## bingbong

Thanks Fraggles.

Rose be good to see you there.

BP yes, there's a lift at London Bridge.

bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

just on the off chance, is anyone coming tomorrow who uses Infant Gaviscon for their baby? I got it for baby A and have loads left which he doesn't need any more
let me know if anyone can use it...can be bought OTC so assume it's OK to offer this but mods please delete if inappropriate 
See you all tomorrow
Suitcase
x


----------



## Fraggles

I will so miss seeing you all tomorrow. Perhaps some thinking hats can be put on for our next meet up as there will no doubt be more FF's joining us along with more bumps and babes next time so think we might need to think of some other places to meet. Any bright ideas let me know.

Have fun and enjoy the weather. I will be stuck in doors :-(.

xx


----------



## Prettybrowneyes

Any room for one more?  apologies for the short notice, up to eye balls with work


----------



## suitcase of dreams

also anyone using SMA or Cow & Gate formula? I have a few cartons of the ready made stuff - nothing wrong with it just that I've stuck with Aptimil and don't want to change now in case it upsets them
let me know if you want me to bring with   
Suitcase
x


----------



## Fraggles

Pretty brown eyes yes of course. x


----------



## bluprimrose

am hoping not to be defeated by the tubes....  mine isn't running from my tube station and i was going to drive to another and leave my car there but no lift and loads of stairs so not sure what i'm going to do at the moment.  driving the whole way would be a nightmare!


am trying to work it out!


bpxx


----------



## loubs

hello 

Sorry for late notice but am not able to make tomorrow - boo  .  I was really looking forward to meeting you all (and lil ones) - hope to make the next one!!

have fun tomorrow 
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

fraggles (and all) - think it might be nice to try for an Xmas get together (or perhaps New Year if Xmas a bit too soon/difficult to organise) - agree we need to try and find a venue where little ones can run around a bit and grown ups chat...soft play not so good for babies (and frankly horrid for adults!) - ideal would actually be a church/village hall where we could bring picnics and mats/toys but not sure how easy to do that in London - assume it would cost for rental too. will keep thinking...

Suitcase
x


----------



## cocochanel1

Suity that's a really good idea.... I would find that much easier too. Already coco baby is crawling, cruising and it would be a nightmare in a restaurant. I think the village hall is a good idea. Perhaps we need venues like that in eg. Southampton, Winchester, Richmond/London, Banbury etc. Central London would be expensive but somewhere a bit outside but still with good railway links maybe ideal. Maybe you can all discuss tomorrow? Coco xxx


----------



## sweet1

can't wait to meet blubaby BP

see you all tomorrow x


----------



## caramac

Great idea Suity - if somewhere I can drive to rather than train we will definitely be able to make it!


----------



## lulumead

Hi suity, I use cow and gate, so happy to give you some money for a few cartons if you can be bothered to lug them along.
Look forward to seeing you all.  Eek our first trip on train...should be ok. Xx


----------



## smilingandwishing

Ladies,

I am so sorry but we are not going to be able to make it. I'm afraid we are having a bit of a tricky time at the moment. We have both been unwell and I have two court cases (one UK and one USA) that have both ended up going to court at near enough the same time. I am really, really sorry as I was so looking forward to catching up with everyone. Hopefully all will get sorted soon - before I lose my marbles!

Smiling and wishing

xxx


----------



## Passenger42

Hi would it be OK if I popped by for a short while?  I havent attended a meeting before, sorry for late request, if you are full I will come another time.

Passenger x


----------



## kizzi79

Hope you all have a good time (i will be at my friends wedding - really hope i can come next time though).

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## morrigan

Im sure it will be fine passenger-more the merryier!!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

lulu - only got 2 cow & gate ones, expiry end Oct so need using...bought them to try but then decided I'd just stick with Aptamil...no need to pay for them, will bring them with...
Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Have a lovely day today .. Weather is gorgeous!


Mini xx


----------



## Diesy

Wish I was where you are Min, it's absolutely ******* down here...and grey, but warm.

Have a great time today everybody!  Wish I could be there  

 Diesy


----------



## morrigan

Bp what stations maybe someone can help ?


----------



## bluprimrose

hello!


does anyone know please whether there are lifts (or is it just a walk?) from waterloo station northern line to jubilee line?


and can you go on the escalator with a pram??  don't fancy it!!


thanks very much


bpxx


----------



## bluprimrose

oooh morrigan hello!


i am thinking of getting the northern line to waterloo and then have to change to the jubilee line.  


bpxx


----------



## GIAToo

Hope you all have a lovely time   
GIA Too xx


----------



## morrigan

Bit late as I'm on train but Waterloo and London bridge showing as having lifts - think there's others coming into Waterloo


----------



## Bethany915

Hi all

Afraid we won't be making it today - LO was up for 3 hours in the middle of the night (getting to be a regular habit ) so I was too exhausted to get up at 8 am in order to get into London by midday.  Thought about coming later but it would have been about 3 pm and you would all be on your coffees!  

So hope you are all having a good lunch and we'll see you another time.

B xx


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

Great to see everyone!  Thanks Fraggles for arranging!

Dawn


----------



## sweet1

lovely to see everyone today and meet baby lulumead and baby bluprimrose and have lots of cuddles! Thank you Suity for the hat and gloves which will go to very good use.

Looking forward to the next meet up xx


----------



## bluprimrose

lovely to see everyone - and what a glorious day.  sorry i didn't get to say hello to new faces.


thank you suity for blubaby's cuddles so i could have 2 hands free.  lovely to meet baby l lulu - what a cutie   .


glad i fought the tube system to be there.


bp & a very hot, but finally asleep blubaby xx


----------



## Marra

Great to see people again and to meet new faces too. What a lovely day.

Looking forward to the next one too.

Marra
x


----------



## Sarana37

Hi all     , 


It was great to be able to be there yesterday, even though I arrived so late, and didn't get to talk as many as I would have liked. Was nice to meet some new faces too.


Really hope we can continue to meet up like this. Just to let you know though, there are many streets just on the other side of Tower Bridge Road, A1000 (not so far away) where it is free to park on Sat and Sun, just in case we are in this Strada again and travellling by car might be easier for some.


I'll have a think about another venue (as I'm London based, can only think of London ones)... One possibility I can think of just now is Jacksons Lane Community centre in Highgate, N6, which has a nice wholefood cafe.  It's right opposite the tube station (Highgate, on Northern line)), which also has a car park, as well as it being fine to park on the nearby streets. They also used to have great kids shows in their theatre on Sat mornings. Not sure if these are still running...


looking forward to meeting all the current bumps as babes when we next meet up, wherever that will be!


Sarana


----------



## morrigan

It was lovely to see everyone yesterday- Especially nice to see some new faces.

I started a discussion about another meet here

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=272515.0


----------



## bingbong

It was lovely to see everyone yesterday, old faces and loads of new faces too. Shame it was so hot in Strada though, sitting on the grass was lovely after. 

I was watching xfactor last night and was suddenly horrified when I realised that I'd left without picking up all the food that Topsy and Tim had dropped on the floor   . Not surprising though as yesterday I was having one of those days where I'd have forgotten my head if it wasn't screwed on   

Thanks for organising Fraggles, shame that you weren't there.

bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

Gorgeous to see everyone looking well.


bp: L told me on the way home that he wants to marry blubaby as she is too cute   


Suity; thanks for the cardigan and milks. V kind.


Sweetsa; thanks for cuddling L, he was very contented.


Lovely to meet the new people, was great that people came who knew Sarana....if you are reading feel free to post too    


sorry i didnt get to speak to everyone but all the bumps looked lovely and the babies were all gorgeous. Thanks for organising Fraggles, especially when you were unable to come.


right best go, its the witching hour here    and there is some crying happening!


xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

was lovely to see everyone   
looking forward to next time!
Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

It was lovely to see everyone yesterday, thank you Fraggles for organising   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## SophieBlue

Hi All

It was great to see everyone and get to share experience and news especially for us new joining the meeting for the first time.
Thanks Fraggles for organising.

Take care everyone and see you soon.

Sophie xx


----------



## BroodyChick

can't believe I missed this one, will definitely make the next one! xx


----------

